# welligton bomber



## stuart3009 (Jan 5, 2022)

is after info on a welligton bomber crash near somerset all ive been told by my uncle its near Kenton Mandeville and Baltonsborough


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2022)

Say what?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2022)

Any idea about the date this occurred?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2022)

Maybe its somewhere in here: RAF Crash Sites 1942 – 1945


----------

